# General > Music >  Cyanide and the New Year Street Party

## zebedy

As you may of heard Cyanide are now going on good.. and are gigging more frequently around caithness.. They Have just recently played the Thurso High School Ard Rock Drug awarness COncert... Cyanide Opened followed by a young wick band who go by the name of Liquid Blue and then closed with Duress Who had the crowd on there side with there strong selection of songs.. Cyanide will be playing the last Ard Rock which is set to take place in Wick High School on the 1st of December ( Hopfully along side Duress !!! ) Cyanide Leave Thurso on the 25 to make there way down to rock " Carbosdale Castle " They got this gig through winning there BAND section at a T-total conest. BY winning this They Played Not a song but a jam In A minor which seemed to go down a treat.. Even though the band were missing a bassist and Vocalist at the time.. They still did not fail to please!.. Cyanide as you might already know have been asked to open the Thurso New Year street party along side " The Alister Wordie Band " And we hope you can all Come along and have a good new year!

----------


## Reev

Heck, nice words man, thanks very much

----------


## Uppiebalad

What time does the show start?

----------


## zebedy

9:30pm.. Hope to see alot of people! Although 9 30 i thought was a tad early! but who am I to argue! lol

----------


## Uppiebalad

9.30 is a tad early as Thurso is a small town and in such it can be difficult to sustain the momentum needed for such occassions. That said I'm hoping this is a successful event and that the organisers are open to further development of it each year. These events realy heavily on volentary contribution so it is important for it to be fully supported by the public.
 I had some thought to be involved but decided against it this year as it was mentioned a little late for my planning preferences. with such a busy production schedule in front of me I simply couldn't put a project together at this time. Maybe next year though.
 Meantime, lets go on with the show! ::

----------


## Reev

....what exactly do you do UppieBalad, you seem, from what you say, to have done just about everything, not a snide remark, just curious..........!

----------


## Uppiebalad

I work within the arts as a writer/ director. It brings me into contact with pretty much every other creative medium. I most certainly haven't done everything though, that would be too long a road

----------


## zebedy

Just reminding people who are going to the new year street party!


The whole shindig starts at 9:30pm sharp



Be there!

----------


## hell raizer

just came from the viewfirth.and it was a great nite  bands plade great  loads of people there, it made the nite worth it  thanks guys u all did a great job

----------


## Uppiebalad

I have just had word from my friends at Cinema For Thurso who were there to catch some footage. They said what they saw of it was good and they were impressed by Liquid Blue. Apparently they are very good at some female celebs' music, I forget which. Estrella were doing the rock thing and a line from one of their songs struck a chord, "can you dig it suckers?" from the film "The Warriors". The Stevie Taylor Band pumped out some good stuff too so the guys at CFT tell. Heck, I really aught to get up there and catch some rocking nostalgia in the old Viewfirth.

----------


## zebedy

So in your eyes How did the Thurso New Year Street Party go down?




www.cyanide00.piczo.com

----------


## Uppiebalad

Well it's nice to be home for New Year and Prince's Street, Thurso was a winner. Well done Cyanide on your song, "In A Dream". Good points and bad points considered it should do quite well for itself as a song. Now should I give a critical analysis here or just sing up the praises. Hmm!
 Well I will say this, the crowd was more with Cyanide than the second band. The Lone Piper was good too and the countdown to midnight went off well. Pity we couldn't here the town clock ringing the hour- next year run a mic up there, it's only 100ft up a tight staircase!
 A bigger stage would be helpful, you all looked a little packed on there and a bit higher up would be beneficial as the audience are on a near flat surface.
 The atmosphere was excellent and I think we must also take a moment to thank the weather. I didn't see any trouble in the streets, everyone seemed to have behaved themselves and had a really good time.
 Overall the show was well organized and now the team will have to really work hard to sustain the momentum- one offs are easy, sequels are a nightmare!
 By the way guys, how did it feel to be playing live in Sir John's Square to what must be your biggest and most real audience? I bet that's the best buzz you've ever had. Don't you think a permanent Bandstand in the square would be fantastic?

----------


## tierce-de-picardie

yus i thought it went well last night. yes the stage was seriously cramp though i guess it kept us cosy. a permanent bandstand would be very cool.

----------


## pops

i thot cyanide did very well if u think bout it theyve only bn together for like 8months? or sumthin like that!
the st party was great loadsa ppl turned out at it and i never cn sum ppl that were at it that i wanted 2 say happy new year 2! must agree that e stage did seem very small n i couldnt get e best view from where i was bt still enjoyed the music!
well done 2 all involved in organisin u put a lot o effort in2 it and i think it was well worth it! must o had a fair clean up on ur hands after tho!
well done and thanx for organisin it for all o us that went til it!

----------


## TopCatsPurr

I was at the Thurso Street Party and I must say that i really enjoyed it. As an opening band, Cyanide did well. A few tuning problems here and there, and perhaps the singer should have known her words to such a well known song as "Brown Eyed Girl" but nevermind. All in all they have the potential of being a very good band.
The Alisdair Wordie Band (formerly known as Cheorge, why the change in name?!) didn't do one song that people weren't singing along with, or clapping at the end, so Uppie, I don't understand your comment about the crowd being "more with Cyanide than the second band". Did you capture the proof of your statement on your little camcorder you were going around with!? I'd really like to see it. I can only assume that Cyanide had a posse of teenage followers from school etc, so therefore you probably heard them shouting loudest. But from where I was standing, the crowd was far more enjoying the AW Bands variety of songs. Matter of opinion I suppose.
I thought that the end worked well, taking the two bands on stage to perform together. It was a shame though that the stage was so cramped, but that was the fault of the organisers. Surley they must have know as soon as they built the thing?! Anyway, the contrast of having a fresh new band, and a more experienced band was good.
Well done to Alisdair Wordie for being on the music scene for 40 years this year! (I hope thats what the announcer said anyway!) With that much experience he was bound to get it right!
Great night, should definately become an annual event featuring different bands every year.

----------


## zebedy

Camcorder???

----------


## Gleber2

A few relevant comments about the music which I won't argue about but nobody has mentioned the job done by the sound man under very difficult circumstances. How was the sound? Couldn't be there myself.

----------


## Gleber2

A few relevant comments about the music which I won't argue about but nobody has mentioned the job done by the sound man under very difficult circumstances. How was the sound? Couldn't be there myself.

----------


## zebedy

The sound was amzing! A very well done to the PA dude!

----------


## tierce-de-picardie

ye i agree our tuning wosnt great but ill put that down to the coldness because i had fully tuned everything before using fine tune. but i dont think coldness agrees with floyd rose trems all that much because even small contractions and expansions to the spring tention can make a dramatic eefect on tuning. ah well ont he whole i thought it went well. i do sort of agree with uppie on us having more of the crowds direct attentions when were on i think this wos due to less people being there less alcohol in them meaning thats there would be less general "crack" going on but AW did have much better sing along songs. Yes much thanks to mr sutherland on the desk. I thought AW sounded a little rough in places generally amp sounds when distortion was used it sounded a little saturated but i know that wosnt his usual amp he was using. We were not origionally going to play brown eyed girl hence our singers unsureity on the words but hey no-one can be perfect eh.

----------


## Uppiebalad

so Uppie, I don't understand your comment about the crowd being "more with Cyanide than the second band". Did you capture the proof of your statement on your little camcorder you were going around with!? 

 A strangely petty comment here. I have a fair idea what you think I am but WHO you think I am is a completelly different issue. Of the many who were doing a sterling job with their 'little' camcorders, I wasn't one of them. In fact I don't even have one.



but that was the fault of the organisers. Surley they must have know as soon as they built the thing?! 

Well we're all agreed that the stage needed to be bigger. We can't blame the organisers for it though. The scaffolders built the stage and they ain't experienced in requirements of stage construction. It would be helpful if the musicians discuss their needs with the organisers and they can then talk to the scaffolders about this to be sure that next years stage hits the right note. Entertainment has to involve the performers in planning as well as the group which runs the event.


Well done to Alisdair Wordie for being on the music scene for 40 years this year! (I hope thats what the announcer said anyway!) With that much experience he was bound to get it right!
Great night, should definately become an annual event featuring different bands every year.[/quote]

 Forty years going round Caithness town centre like boy racers waisting petrol.    raaar, catty! :Grin:

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> ]
> 
> Forty years going round Caithness town centre like boy racers waisting petrol. raaar, catty!


what does that mean............uppie :Confused:

----------


## tierce-de-picardie

lol i think its going back to his arguement about bands wasting talent. because to him music seems to be about making it big. when really its for fun you go as far s ya want. anyway its 40 years more than not beeing on the local scene atall so gud on AW eh

----------


## TopCatsPurr

Issac Sutherland could do a good job no matter what conditions put under. He really knows his stuff, and it showed, he did a great job with the sound. And the guy doing the lights did a grand job too! (Sorry, don't know his name!)
Uppie, do you play in a band??? If not then I suggest that you do not slag someone off for not getting out of their home town to do something "bigger and better with music". Obviously Alisdair Wordie enjoys what he does, and that's what counts. 
Besides, Uppie, what have you done with your hobbies out of Thurso/Caithness/Sutherland!?!?
I think though, that AW Band could benifit from having a second guitarist, to free the current guitarist to do more with lead. To me a four piece would sound better than a three piece band.
One song that I really did not enjoy on the night was "Sweet Home Alabama". That was due to the singer, her voice was wrong for the song, in my opinion. I think it is important that the singer chooses songs to suit their style. Even if it is a great song for guitar solos etc, poor vocals lets it down completely. Something which I assume will come with experience.

----------


## tierce-de-picardie

Thats your opinion on her vocals. but everyone hasin the band gets a choice in what they want to play wots the point in being in a band when u cant be musically satisfied gettin gigs and playing to the public is a bonus. what makes you think none of the band have little experience in music ive been around and about scotland playing gigs with various bands. iv play with  2wind bands 2 big bands a jazz band the rock band and also thers a prog band on its way hopfully. i dont know what inexperiencd about that. but anyway thank u for your opinion they are apreciated  i personally dont particularily like sweet home anymore  its kidna been murderd we only playd it on sat ntie because we kidna underestimated our set time not to over do it so we threw it in.

----------


## Gleber2

Get of your high horse TdP. All criticism is worth listening to. Playing music is more about pleasing the audience than pleasing yourself if you want to get regular work. The opinion of the most ignorant punter is relevant. Experience takes years and years and The whole of Cyanide together do not have that many years between them no matter how many bands you have played in. The problem with most of the good musicians in Caithness is the problem of over inflated egos and always has been for longer than A.Wordie has been playing. Be glad that people listen enough to you to justify an opinion. I have never heard your band and therefore am not,under any circumstances, puting your music down.

----------


## tierce-de-picardie

i acceptd topcatspurr's opinion i thankd him for it did i not but i gave my views on gaining experience diversifying in ur music thats my view on experience but yes i think time plays a big part too. anyway rambling on in these threads makes them all that bit more interesting does it not gets a gud debate goin. but at no point did i not accept his opinion.

----------


## Uppiebalad

Uppie, do you play in a band??? If not then I suggest that you do not slag someone off for not getting out of their home town to do something "bigger and better with music".

Is there a chip on your shoulder or a whole tray full from Robin's (best chips in the world). Your giving out that elitist view that if you don't play you don't know. It fails to see the reality that fans of bands the world over have an opinion which is as much relavent even without being able to play music. As is I write for tv, theatre and press and along the way have penned a number of songs for various productions. Please remember that Lionel Bart wrote the musical version of Charles Dickens' "Oliver" and yet he was tone deaf, could not read or write music and didn't play a single instrument. I don't have to play in a band to make relavent opinion and neither does anyone else. If we think a band was good we stick around to hear more otherwise we just walk away and write a bad review.
 Music is about making music whether for fun or for hitting the big time but the latter has to be about creating _new_ music. Oscar Wilde wrote, "All creative activitey pre-supposes an audience" so make sure you remember that when you are writing your next masterpeice.


 Obviously Alisdair Wordie enjoys what he does, and that's what counts. 

Well obviously or he wouldn't have been doing it for forty years but I have seen him less than happy during a gig once upon a time in the 1980s- in fact he walked out on the band.

Besides, Uppie, what have you done with your hobbies out of Thurso/Caithness/Sutherland!?!?

A lot more than you will ever know about and a lot more than you are ever likely to do for yourself or anyone else.

I think though, that AW Band could benifit from having a second guitarist, to free the current guitarist to do more with lead. To me a four piece would sound better than a three piece band.

I agree, after all more instruments and players the wider the creative spectrum however the AW band may be very very happy as a 3 peice set-up.

One song that I really did not enjoy on the night was "Sweet Home Alabama". That was due to the singer, her voice was wrong for the song, in my opinion.


She may have slane that song (and boy does it need slaying) but she gave it her best shot and I wonder if anyone else her can pull the chords she managed. She's got talent there and the song "In A Dream" was performed well. Both bands made a few fluffs over the course of the event.

 I think it is important that the singer chooses songs to suit their style.

Very true and playing covers is where these guys will learn their craft before branching out. Keep up the good work Cyanide, my money is on you guys and girl!

----------


## TopCatsPurr

> Your giving out that elitist view that if you don't play you don't know


Well, I don't play either, but I wouldn't slag off someone for staying in Thurso with their music. I would however give my opinion if I thought something could be improved, constructive criticism, makes someone better doesn't it?!




> A lot more than you will ever know about and a lot more than you are ever likely to do for yourself or anyone else.


Elitist attitude have I?!? Well, there ain't nothing I've written which is more elitist than your comment. You don't know the first thing about me, so how can you possibly come out with a comment like that?!?!

Seems like you have a chip on your shoulder about anyone with an opinion.

----------


## Gleber2

Uppie is obviously well balanced ,, he has a chip on both shoulders
Those that play play and those that can't become critics and experts.
A singer who can sing chords is rare indeed and if Uppie says that she pulled some chords then we must believe him. After all he is our resident expert about everything about music,movies,ironmongers,opticians and everything else.

----------


## Jeid

I love how threads can just spiral out of control into a big argument. Its awesome.

I never heard any of the bands. I'm sure it was a good night.

One thing that annoys me about threads like this, is when people criticise a band, the typical response is "do you play in a band?"

What a lame ass come back. People have the right to their opinions and if they whether they do or don't play in a band has no relevance whatsoever.

TdP... I was actually thinking when I was walking home from work if you'd have tuning problems. It turned out you did. Always a problem with outside gigs. Ask for a heater on stage next time. Did Gary and Sprite seem more excited this time?

----------


## Uppiebalad

[quote=Jeid]I love how threads can just spiral out of control into a big argument. Its awesome.

Yussarree, I agree!

Where did I slag off anyone for not leaving Caithness?
Where did I say my work was better than anyone elses?
Where did I critisize people for not being in a band and then admit not being in a band myself? (aha!)
Who the heck thinks I'm the "resident expert"?
Am I treading on other resident experts' opinion?

Some of you aught to be in the US army the way you fire without looking!
The world is bigger than you and I and the music industry considerably bigger than your average wedding dance.
Why has the music industry never taken Caithness seriously?
Estrella, Boss Hogg, Budha Crush, Gamma Delta, All Stitched Up all left Caithness- should we critisise them for leaving? I don't think so because if any one of them becomes the next music sensation it is through them that the media spotlight might finally shine on Caithness talent.

MORE SALT FOR THE RAW WOUNDS PLEASE! ::

----------


## Jeid

What the...

You know, in some of your posts... you just slever lots of rubbish.

----------


## Boss Hogg

[quote=UppiebaladWhy has the music industry never taken Caithness seriously?
Estrella, Boss Hogg, Budha Crush, Gamma Delta, All Stitched Up all left Caithness- should we critisise them for leaving? I don't think so because if any one of them becomes the next music sensation it is through them that the media spotlight might finally shine on Caithness talent.
[/quote]

We're still in Caithness. We do ok for ourselves.
We do more gigs out of Caithness than we do in Caithness but we are still a Caithness based band with all but one of our members living and working in Caithness.

Cheers

----------


## Uppiebalad

Thanks Jeid, but rubbish when compared to what- the rubbish that frequently turns up in here? Thank goodness I don't loose sleep over this forum!
Thanks Boss, I stand partly corrected and partly point proven. Life is a learning curve. I love learning. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jeid

I never compared it to anything. You just seem to ramble about nothing. Most of the posts on here are rubbish. Most of my posts are rubbish. You just seem to go off on one whenever you see the opportunity.

----------


## Uppiebalad

That's the very thing Reid. You and I along with some members recognise the drivel for what it is in here. But not everything I have said is rubbish. Part of the issue here is EGO. Many people here are well experienced and knowledgable in the musical field. Unfortunately there seems to be a lot who think they are 'experts' and don't like anything that seems to challenge their supposed wisdom.They all seem to know each other but they don't know me. So when I come in with something they'd sooner not believe there is every effort made to discredit the words. Let's look again. I work in the arts and I am based in London. I work with professionals and amateurs in all kinds of arts works. All over the UK there are people of great talent including Caithness but Caithness is the only county in the whole country that is so scarred to express itself out of fear of ridicule. If you don't like what I say some of you will try to tear strips of me but do I worry? No! because I know in work and life generally I don't always get it right. No matter how many years I continue in the arts, no matter how much experience I have I will not sit here thinking I know better. I've had bad reviews for my work- all just parr with the course and nothing to get up tight about. If I think someones work is trash I'll say so. What's the point of encouraging folly?
 In Caithness there is so much talent but it is repressed not just generally but from within it's own circle. Musicians who want to go places with their work being dicouraged by musicians who are happy to play covers and do wedding, sun, rain, war and Bettyhill Billy dances. There's nothing worse for talent than 'wisdom' from those who never tried.

Quickly remind you of the words of Oscar Wilde, "All creativity pre-supposes an audience"

 I'm aware that the first time a new bandstand in Thurso was mentioned was back in 1998 and it wasn't a musician who suggested it. It was supported then and is supported here in this forum. Are all my words rubbish? Not every response to me has been negative but as I say bad reviews are parr with course. I am no expert but I know my job and my artistic abilities and limitations- do you people know yours? Do you want to admit having limitations? Such is the harsh glare of reality. 

If it's rubbish you want try the Island of Dogs.

----------


## Gleber2

A fairly well known musician from Wick once likened the local music scene to a box of crabs.If you put a lot of crabs in a box, there is no need to put a lid on the box or restrain the crabs. If one tries to climb out,all the others will do their best to pull it back!!!

----------


## TopCatsPurr

Uppie, if you are based in London, and you were in Thurso on Fun day and Hogmanay (twice in one month all the way from London!), is your work not going very well that you can afford to take such time off?! A busy man like yourself n' all.

----------


## Jeid

> That's the very thing Reid. You and I along with some members recognise the drivel for what it is in here. But not everything I have said is rubbish. Part of the issue here is EGO. Many people here are well experienced and knowledgable in the musical field. Unfortunately there seems to be a lot who think they are 'experts' and don't like anything that seems to challenge their supposed wisdom.They all seem to know each other but they don't know me. So when I come in with something they'd sooner not believe there is every effort made to discredit the words. Let's look again. I work in the arts and I am based in London. I work with professionals and amateurs in all kinds of arts works. All over the UK there are people of great talent including Caithness but Caithness is the only county in the whole country that is so scarred to express itself out of fear of ridicule. If you don't like what I say some of you will try to tear strips of me but do I worry? No! because I know in work and life generally I don't always get it right. No matter how many years I continue in the arts, no matter how much experience I have I will not sit here thinking I know better. I've had bad reviews for my work- all just parr with the course and nothing to get up tight about. If I think someones work is trash I'll say so. What's the point of encouraging folly?
>  In Caithness there is so much talent but it is repressed not just generally but from within it's own circle. Musicians who want to go places with their work being dicouraged by musicians who are happy to play covers and do wedding, sun, rain, war and Bettyhill Billy dances. There's nothing worse for talent than 'wisdom' from those who never tried.
> 
> Quickly remind you of the words of Oscar Wilde, "All creativity pre-supposes an audience"
> 
>  I'm aware that the first time a new bandstand in Thurso was mentioned was back in 1998 and it wasn't a musician who suggested it. It was supported then and is supported here in this forum. Are all my words rubbish? Not every response to me has been negative but as I say bad reviews are parr with course. I am no expert but I know my job and my artistic abilities and limitations- do you people know yours? Do you want to admit having limitations? Such is the harsh glare of reality. 
> 
> If it's rubbish you want try the Island of Dogs.


I don't have problems with what you say, I have no problems with you. I just find that everytime I enter a post and your name is in it its always

"bring back the band stand"

Ok, we know we need to do something to regenerate interest. We know that our little enclosed county full of people with closed minds and closed attitudes needs to open up. We know that we need bands to realise their potential. What I feel we don't need, is someone continually(and correct me if I'm wrong, but it has been) shoving it down our throats.

What I find most annoying Uppie, is that you're telling the people of Caithness what they need, but your not willing to offer any assistance or guidance. I don't disagree with what you want, because I'd love for all the things to be happening. What I disagree with is your constant rants and general lack of assistance to the community.

I spoke to "The Pepsi Challenge" in the pub today, very briefly I should add, but he said he would of been willing to come to the Blue Monday meeting on Wednesday if he could of stayed up. He's at least said he would of come along. You seem to just want action. Of all the people on the boards that "works with people across the UK", you should know that things take time. Progress is made in small steps. Its a small community with a small interest in music. We can't expect to have everything perfect, but with support from the right people, we can get there.

If you want to help, pm me. I'll be going to the Blue Monday meeting on Wednesday. I can take your ideas to this meeting and put it to everyone. Stop hiding behind your nickname and assist your community.

----------


## Reev

I totally agree with Jeid on this statement, uppie

now yes, your right we dont know who you are, but we freely admit who we are here, im Ben Sutherland, i am the singer and bass player in duress

i have been performing in bands from the age of 13, i am now 22, i feel i have a lot of experience due to the amount of gigs ive played and time i have been playing

jeid has played with me before in bands, and has been playing for about as long as i have

now i will admit, i dont know ALL THERE IS TO KNOW about music or even the music community up here, it wuld be nieve for me to think so, but thats why i am going to these blue monday agm meetings, because i have a viewpoint, and i want to get more involved

so i cant go on and on about saying stuff unless im willing to put in the effort to try and do it, thats my OPINION, which you are very VERY fond of (not my opinion, but in general, opinions, ha)

i say to you

like jeid has put it, why not come along and put your viewpoint, from words, into action, or at least try

i read a lot of "caithness needs this, and you need to do this and that" etc etc from you, well, why not come to the meeting, put your points across and that way you can get somewhere with it, maybe, maybe not, but at least something MIGHT get done about it

so come to the meeting, and assist your community

----------


## Jeid

hurry up and reply you two

----------


## Gleber2

Having been reading the threads for more than a few days I cannot help but say 'here here' to Ben and Jamie. Of all the people I have perused in the forums the aforementioned is the most opinionated (Not Reev or Jeid)and annoying. I've lost count of the number of people who haved guessed the identity of Mr. Uppie and I wonder if he is man enough to come clean and do something about the scene which can be considered positive and put us out of our misery as to who he is. Or is he afraid to come clean just in case a posse of wedding dance band musicians come looking for him. Come off your patronising and opinionated high horse and join us.

----------


## Reev

ROCK ON MAN thats 3 - 1 uppie, come on man, we dont bite, well, i dont

----------


## Jeid

Gleber2... out of interest, and to make uppie not so scared to reveal his identity, who are you?

Now, I'm maybe thinking Uppie is a comic book hero and he can't reveal his true identity.

----------


## Gleber2

Jeid, if I say that I am the father of Chobbersjnr would that mean anything to you?Fiftysix years since my first public performance. Good grief that's longer than A.W.

----------


## Reev

NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!

i know who this is, but i shant say 

hahahaha, classic

once again cheers for fixing my old bass

----------


## Jeid

I'd know exactly who you are my good man.

----------


## Uppiebalad

> Uppie, if you are based in London, and you were in Thurso on Fun day and Hogmanay (twice in one month all the way from London!), is your work not going very well that you can afford to take such time off?! A busy man like yourself n' all.


See here's the kinda thing I mean- someone who feels the need to tear a strip! I wasn't at the Thurso Fun day, so I'm a tad confused about this one. Mind you if your local mp (a very very very busy man) can travel 4 times a month back and forth between Thurso and London, no reason why I couldn't mannage the same! 

Now guys and girls can you try to follow the whole frame and not just the perfs.
 Big problem here is you respond only to bits you don't like and quickly forget the points that seem okay. The result is that the arguement loses it's way.
 I fully appreciate that it takes time and boy how much time Caithness has taken so far! Re: Arts Strategy for Caithness- everywhere else is at the action stage whilst Caithness is still writing it.
 This reminds me of how Suadi Arabia used to be. Too many factions all with their own agendas and no-one having any full level of agreement or seeking out compromise that enables the next stage of development.
 Whilst Blue Monday hung in limbo all manner of funding initiatives have been missed including oportunities for events to be part of the Highland Year Of Culture 2007. You missed last years money and no doubt you'll miss it this year and quite likely next as well because you haven't gotten together to fully thrash out an agenda of priorities and actions to be carried forward. Are any of you aware that your needs were being represented on the board of directors of Caithness Arts? Time to come out of spare rooms and garages and meet, discuss, plan regularly and get things moving. Discussion _is_ action. You are all creating action in here but it's not here that it needs to be. Blue Monday should be the means by which you will be able to achieve things that benefit your musical community. I understand one of it's members is part of the local development agancy. Think about how that relates to possability.
 Some of you have dreams and aspirations others are content but Blue Monday should not solely be about getting together and just 'jamming' once a month. Keep that up and you'll be no further on ten or twenty years from now. Jamming won't create a music scene. Blue Monday is the key so I hope you can learn which way to turn it.
 Please see the crab thingy on page 2 of this thread- it's very relavent.

----------


## Gleber2

My cover blown, now who will take me seriously when I post in the general forum. I think I'll have to swear like my son and get myself barred in order to break the addiction to forums. One way to avoid the ramblings of the protagonist.LOL :Wink:  By the way, I took Caithness music and played it from India to New York and countless places in between before most of you were born.A statement of fact--not a boast.

----------


## Reev

and i salute for for it Gleber, as you well know

----------


## Jeid

Uppie, You seem to be very hypocritical in your postings. You say we only pick out points we dislike? You seem to miss the point totally. You never reply to relevant topics(which is quite frustrating).

As a matter of fact, we've not missed out on funding for the Highland Year Of Culture 2007. The cut off date is the end of January 2006. We discussed the possibility of funding at the last meeting and its very possible that we'll look further into this on Wednesday.

Blue Monday is no longer gonna be about "getting together once a month and jamming" as you so put it, and if you bothered getting off your ass to attend these meetings, you'd soon realise that.

At the end of the day, I think you should put your money where your mouth is and try and help instead of just telling us what we need to do. As Gleber2 pointed out, its begining to get annoying.

----------


## Uppiebalad

All hail Gleeber. Very well done that man! Can these young 'uns handle the same pace I wonder?

----------


## Jeid

> My cover blown, now who will take me seriously when I post in the general forum. I think I'll have to swear like my son and get myself barred in order to break the addiction to forums. One way to avoid the ramblings of the protagonist.LOL By the way, I took Caithness music and played it from India to New York and countless places in between before most of you were born.A statement of fact--not a boast.


When did anyone ever take you seriously? (just kidding)

He's barred? Dammit, I needed to speak with him. I'll pm you though, you have the info I require.

Well done on your musical path

----------


## Uppiebalad

> Uppie, You seem to be very hypocritical in your postings. You say we only pick out points we dislike? You seem to miss the point totally. You never reply to relevant topics(which is quite frustrating).
> 
> Unfortunate but I haven't got all day.
> 
> As a matter of fact, we've not missed out on funding for the Highland Year Of Culture 2007. The cut off date is the end of January 2006. We discussed the possibility of funding at the last meeting and its very possible that we'll look further into this on Wednesday.
> 
> Fine but you are leaving it tight.
> 
> Blue Monday is no longer gonna be about "getting together once a month and jamming" as you so put it, and if you bothered getting off your ass to attend these meetings, you'd soon realise that.
> ...


Try not to take things so personally people. Putting my money where my mouth is? You don't know where my mouth is (I'm sure you ideas though) but look for goodness sakes I'm trying and succeeding (I think/ hope) to get you people to do it for yourselves. You are the ones with needs and wants and only you people can make it happen. Don't look to the rest of the planet to pick up the tab. Put your hands in your own pockets and put _your_ money where your mouth is.

----------


## Gleber2

Gleeber and Gleeber2 are diamertrically opposed entities. Please do not get us confused again. OK!!!!! :Frown: 
You people-you people- who are you people? All you are succeeding in achieving is annoying virtually everyone in the music forum in Caithness and your put down of the long seving entertainers in the dance business is,to say the least,downright insulting. Ben works like a slave at his music and is trying to achieve something with music,ie, learning to play it. They are puting their money between their teeth and doing it. They are aware of their wants and needs and are addressing the problems as they deem fit.There are some first rate young musicians developing in Caithness right now. Some of them are world class. To put them out into the world to compete with the garbage tip that is the modern commercial scene would be like pulling an onion before it has properly formed. When the time is right, and perhaps it is long overdue, the world will become very aware of Caithness. It will not be as a result of any of your actions!!!

----------


## Reev

then why bother telling us what to do, i dont think anyone ever asked

am i mistaken here.........................

 we ARE putting our "money where our mouths are" as you put it

as i posted saying earlier

thats directed at uppie, cheers gleber2, nice words man

----------


## Jeid

> Try not to take things so personally people. Putting my money where my mouth is? You don't know where my mouth is (I'm sure you ideas though) but look for goodness sakes I'm trying and succeeding (I think/ hope) to get you people to do it for yourselves. You are the ones with needs and wants and only you people can make it happen. Don't look to the rest of the planet to pick up the tab. Put your hands in your own pockets and put _your_ money where your mouth is.


To be honest, I ain't taking anything personally.

Yes we are trying to do it, its very annoying however, having someone constantly preaching that the scene is poor and what its needs are. Its much like failing to use your ability to vote at the election. The ability is there to do it, some people do, but its usually the people who don't vote that moans the most. I'm gonna be making appearances as often as possible at the meetings for Blue Monday. I as much as Ben and the others who have taken out to try and get it things up and running, want all the things you keep nagging on about.

I ain't looking to the rest of the world to pick up the tab, I want passionate people involved in this project. I want it to take off. I believe it will. Darren, Kev, Stuart, Ben, myself(along with other people who may turn up at this next meeting) have injected a bit of youth into the Blue Monday committee. I know these guys want music to be a big thing in Caithness again. I've spoken to Darren about it. He's trying his hardest to get things going. The gents that were already on the committee, and have been for years, have said that it should be on us now to get things going. I believe its time for a shake up of the scene. I think there's no time like the present.

What you need to do, instead of stating the obvious(its getting boring) is start putting sensible suggestions to us that will help us. Stop nagging and nagging. The want and desire is there. Seriously, if you want to be helpful, start by helping

----------


## Reev

Jeid..........couldnt of put it better myself

----------


## Jeid

> Gleeber and Gleeber2 are diamertrically opposed entities. Please do not get us confused again. OK!!!!!
> You people-you people- who are you people? All you are succeeding in achieving is annoying virtually everyone in the music forum in Caithness and your put down of the long seving entertainers in the dance business is,to say the least,downright insulting. Ben works like a slave at his music and is trying to achieve something with music,ie, learning to play it. They are puting their money between their teeth and doing it. They are aware of their wants and needs and are addressing the problems as they deem fit.There are some first rate young musicians developing in Caithness right now. Some of them are world class. To put them out into the world to compete with the garbage tip that is the modern commercial scene would be like pulling an onion before it has properly formed. When the time is right, and perhaps it is long overdue, the world will become very aware of Caithness. It will not be as a result of any of your actions!!!


Well said. Would you not agree that the current Musical Scene in Caithness is currently lacking in venues? With the impending closure of the Viewfirth, that leaves us with pretty much just the Redwood as a regular music venue in Thurso.

Ben indeed works his ass off. Good on him, he's certainly developed as a musician since i heard him playing in his bedroom on his bass.

----------


## Gleber2

Yes there is a great shortage of places to play it would appear. Having said that,in the sixties there were dances every week all over the county and all of these halls still exist. The music scene began to change for the worse when all the gigs were moved to licensed premises and out of the public halls.
Music and drink can exist separately,you know. In the early sixties we used to hire a hall like the Scout hut etc, and run our own dances. We got people and we made a few bucks. I see no reason why some of these venues like Dunnet and Mey could not be opened again by aspiring young dudes like yourselves.

----------


## Jeid

We actually discussed the possibility of this happening. It appears however, that music is not enough to bring in the crowds. Its a shame, as me and Ben have just been discussing online, that Skinandi's is pulling people in. Its a sad state of affairs when someone playing cd's gets more attention than the passion of a real band playing.

People are also not willing to travel like they used to. I'm sure there's a way around this though. The two now need to go hand in hand. Alcohol and music. Its a shame. Especially for the younger generation who are missing out.

----------


## Gleber2

Halls can obtain licences and we used to hire double decker buses.

----------


## Jeid

I'm sure we can actually get some sort of funding for the buses. Its definately a viable option. One i think we are more than capable of achieveing. There's gotta be a way to get the people out of skinandi's and back listening to live music.

----------


## Gleber2

Good luck check!!Anything we can do to help,say the word.

----------


## K dragon

just sat and read the entire convo. all four pages. inspiring words from ben gleber jied and anyone else i have missed out. hope all goes well with getting the passion for live music back up here again. hopefully my band might get at least ONE gig lol.

good luck.

i mean that sincerely

peace out.

----------


## Uppiebalad

Hey, K Dragon, where have you been. Whats been happening with your band. You got a drummer yet? Hey "you people" give this guy a drummer- he's been looking for months.
 The threads here have become epic and motivation is moving in where apathy reigned before. Blue Monday is getting together with a wider ranging list of 'to dos'. There's even renewed support for a bandstand in Sir John's Square as well as thoughts to a much desired and needed PA system. Just a thought, has anyone considered getting some lighting specifically for gig use. Please add it to the list. Looks like some real posative action coming on in Caithness. I've had NOTHING to do with _any_ of it. Nope, not one of my 'pep' talks has created any kind of thought to get active (re-active perhaps though). Who needs Dounreay, there's a renewable energy resource right here. 

 Flatulence is the most versatile form of body language.  ::  


God, that Uppie, he/she, she/he TV or CD is so annoying. Go on laugh you know you need to!

----------


## Jeid

Ummm, What?

----------


## Gleber2

Wlell....It beats me. It seems he's taking credit.Ego ego ego.I wonder if he knows as much about modern Mansons as he does about dead ones?

----------


## tierce-de-picardie

ye uppie i think ur cover is blown i know who u are and i think everyone has guessd pretty well who they think u are. so u mite as well come clean. its not like ur gonna be hanged eh (i think thats rite its hanged not hung)

----------


## tierce-de-picardie

ye i agree thers nuthin wrong with playin halls and non lisenced premesis' sorry i know im a bit behind the times on the conversations not been online in a few days my apologies he he. ye britania hall in dunnet really is a nice little venue wud be ideal for playing in. thers a hall here in halkrik that dusnt get used loads. rite gotta go for tea lol.

----------


## Gleber2

Saw Alex Harvey in Castletown Hall, the Yardbirds and Hollies in Wick Assembly Hall, some great visiting bands in Halkirk and some very well known musicians in Thurso Town Hall. Brittania Hall and then Cannisby Hall were the main dance gigs in Caithness.

----------


## Uppiebalad

> Wlell....It beats me. It seems he's taking credit.Ego ego ego.I wonder if he knows as much about modern Mansons as he does about dead ones?


Alive or dead I know nothing of them. There's someone misleading you somewhere but it's not me, oh but isn't that something particular to Caithness? Rumour, suspicion, scandle, oh dear me!

----------


## Gleber2

It must have been a different Uppie who posted recently in the Genealogy Forum about Manson graves in Caithness. Some-one is telling porkies,I wonder why.

----------


## TopCatsPurr

Uppie, you posted these exact words in "musicians doing what?" discussion, (the thread you started off):-

"Good point- the lead singer should be an entertainer but the rest of the band should be equally so. We go to live music events to hear and enjoy good music but what really makes it for the audience is human contact. Lots of people intermingling, chatting, listening, discussing and dancing to what they are listening to. An audience want to be entertained or they'll walk away somewhat disappointed (laser show was okay but sold over what it amounted to- *the strormtrooper and Darth Vadar were more successful on Thurso's fun day).* Playing music like all performing arts requires showmanship to really get the crowd on your side."

So you weren't in Thurso on fun day???  Hmmmm.......

Also, if you really were working in the arts, surely to God your spelling would have to be a hell of a lot better than what you have shown on the forums. 

We all know who you are, may the force be with you!!

----------


## Gleber2

Hear,here,heer!!!

----------


## tierce-de-picardie

lol were all desparate to know who he is but he dusnt have to reveal himself because really what difference will it make if we know who he is really. i personally think its an immature thing not to reveal yourself over such petty things as this his choice.

----------


## Jeid

Everyone seems to think its Darren Manson. Is it?

----------


## Uppiebalad

*the strormtrooper and Darth Vadar were more successful on Thurso's fun day).* 

So you weren't in Thurso on fun day??? Hmmmm.......

Have you heard of the INTERNET? My family were at the fun day, took some photos and sent them to me by EMAIL! ::  

Also, if you really were working in the arts, surely to God your spelling would have to be a hell of a lot better than what you have shown on the forums.

Oh dear, a sign that you are desparate. I have noticed spelling errors in many other submissions but don't waste time piking up on thum as they are of NO concernsequence. Do you think that every great or rubish author submittts a manuscript to their publisherer witout spelling errors. That's why we have EDITORS. There job is to pick up the errors and correkt them. I've never had to worry about my spelling godo or otherwise when I droop of my work to the various magazines and I have only evr been called twice in the last 15 years because of some kind of grammaticcalogical; gaff. Perhaps I should get on Bill's case next time there's a spelling error in a headline. dear god in heaven!

----------


## Gleber2

I see Uppie makes no mention of Dead Mansons. Does he think that ignoring a post will make it go away.His rebuttal of Topcats is,to say the least,pathetic.He has also ignored Jeid.Maybe you got the wrong brother Jeid.

----------


## Reev

so we are still in limbo as to who uppie is

oh well, limbo is fun i spose

Catch you on the Flipside Guys!!!!!!!!!

You figure that out, let me know

----------


## Jeid

I don't think we do have it wrong. I don't see the point in ignoring it to be honest. I don't think I have it wrong Gleber2, I'm pretty sure it is he

----------


## TopCatsPurr

I have no idea why anyone would want to take photos of Thurso's fun day!! If I were to leave Caithness that would be the last photos I'd want sent down to me, but hey, each to their own I guess.
So what kinda work have you done, where about would we find some of your best pieces Uppie? I want to read how great your stuff is, if you don't mind pointing me in the right direction?? Cheers.

----------


## zebedy

We may aswell just rename the thread uppie! Or should we?.. lol


Zeb

www.cyanide00.piczo.com

----------


## Reev

yeah, i spose weve gone off topic,

but that happens on every thread here

its fun, makes more interesting reading................i spose

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

